
The Go Programming Language Blog - fogus
http://blog.golang.org/
======
marketer
I've been using Go and contributing a little to the project. It's a cool
language and the guys who review your code (Rob Pike, Russ Cox) really know
their shit.

~~~
huhtenberg
Do you know where the language is in terms of industry adoption?

~~~
houseabsolute
Almost nowhere. It hasn't even been adopted within Google. But every language
starts out in this state. It's impossible to tell where it'll be in five or
ten years.

------
FraaJad
The blog post has a nice roundup of recent improvements and links to other
articles and threads discussing golang. Worth checking out.

------
pavs
I wonder what Google is planning to do with this? What do they plan to offer
with Go that is not already available with other languages? Does it have any
connection to their recent admission that they might never be able to make
python as fast as C or fix some of it's limitations? Maybe they are a trying
to do with Go what they did with Chrome (for browsers). They certainly have
the engineering the programing muscle to make it happen.

I have too many questions. :)

~~~
mlinsey
I don't know if they have anything specific planned. Google hired a lot of
former Bell Labs people, several of whom are working on Go. They are probably
letting those people working on new ideas as they wish, with the hope that
people who made stuff like Unix will make something else game-changing and
worthwhile for the rest of Google eventually. Sort of like MSR, except not
just academic research.

~~~
pavs
It does make sense. What do you do when you have a surplus of extremely
talented programmers and engineers? Give them the freedom to do anything they
want. I think Google's 20% rule is an excellent idea.

------
houseabsolute
I've been working in Go a little and I'm pretty happy with it. I feel like
it's smaller and simpler than C++, and garbage collection is a godsend.

------
Raphael_Amiard
Anyone knows the current state of discussion regarding generics and exceptions
?

Not that i really care about exceptions, but after toying with the language a
bit, i thought generics would be nice.

Probably not qualified enough to judge tho.

~~~
houseabsolute
They're still considering it, but nothing firm yet. Like Java, it's usable
without generics by using interface{} when you would want a generic type. But
admittedly it'd be nice to have for some things like new containers.

------
chasingsparks
<http://golang.org/pkg/exp/spacewar/>

I can't decide whether that's cute or forced cute. (Standard
Library...really?)

~~~
enneff
It's part of a demo for NaCl. You're right that it probably doesn't belong in
the standard library.

------
pufuwozu
I really like the new development of goinstall - a package manager for Go. I
especially like the choice of native support for GitHub, BitBucket and Google
Code.

------
kaddar
You mean... the Issue 9 programming language blog?

~~~
olaf
Wasn't that "Go" not equals "Go!" ?

